# 10/22 Stocks & Barrels



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

*SOLD - *Fajen Thumbhole Laminate Stock w/Butler Creek .920 stainless bull barrel (not pictured). Stock is in perfect shape and barrel is very accurate. $175 for both. New the stock was close to $200 & barrel was $100. Very easy to swap out on your original 10/22 setup.

*STILL AVAILABLE - *Original Ruger plastic stock & stainless barrel. Some scuffs on stock. Barrel is brand new, taken off gun when purchased new. $75 for both.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

gdog said:


> Fajen Thumbhole Laminate Stock w/Butler Creek .920 stainless bull barrel (not pictured). Stock is in perfect shape and barrel is very accurate. $175 for both. New the stock was close to $200 & barrel was $100. Very easy to swap out on your original 10/22 setup.
> 
> Original Ruger plastic stock & stainless barrel. Some scuffs on stock. Barrel is brand new, taken off gun when purchased new. $75 for both.


Where are you located?

Be interested in taking a look at both setups.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Better pic of the wood stock....


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

"Stock is in perfect shape and barrel is very accurate."
What is ''very accurate" for a semi-customized 10-22?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Watcher said:


> What is ''very accurate" for a semi-customized 10-22?


Minute-Of-Beer-Can.....:mrgreen:

Original stock and stainless barrel still available...make offer!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Sandy


----------

